# XRDP slow mouse button scrolling



## Psypro (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am now using Windows remote desktop to connect to my freebsd FreeBSD xrdp enabled server with the Xfce desktop environment. I am quite proud of this accomplishment.

But two small questions

Mouse scroll speed is different inside xrdp Xfce, very, very, slow to use the mouse scroll button to scroll down a webpage  (works fine using Xfce right on the server with the exact same, user, mouse and keyboard)

Will the desktop become more responsive by adding a dedicated GPU to the server? (connection over gigabit LAN, hardware Intel e8400 + 4 GB RAM )


----------

